# Toxotes Blythii - Clouded Archer fish



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I wanted to share a new fish I got this past weekend. I have been looking for this fish for close to a year now, putting requests in at my lfs, checking online vendors, etc. This past weekend my husband and I made a trip to our favorite fish store. The owner was there and he recognized us and said he was able to get only one.

Toxotes Blythii, the Clouded Archer (or Burmese Archer) is a true freshwater Archer species, not brackish like the more commonly found archers (T. Jaculatrix). They are very rare and hard to come by. We snagged this little guy up and I'm so excited to finally have one. He's about 2.5" right now and doing well. He won't eat pellets yet but did eat some small crickets I had picked up at the pet store. Can't wait to see him spit lol.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats! Any pics of the tank...? Do you think you may get more?
(very intrigued!)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking fish :thumbsup: Congrats.

You'll have to share a spitting video when you can.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

@ Aussie, he's in my qt for now, a 20 long, so nothing special. But I am planning the set up and will be sure to post pics. I would love to get more! I am thinking this may not be Blythii but actually Microlepis. Just a little disappointing but I'm still pleased none the less. If I do find Blythii I will most definitely snatch it up!
@Romad, yes I will be sure to share!
@Gilbert Fox, that set up is exactly what I had in mind! When can I come pick it up? Lol


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of his temporary home, the 20 long qt.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

So cool! What are your plans for him? (What size tank and with what buddies?)


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

magpie said:


> So cool! What are your plans for him? (What size tank and with what buddies?)


Thanks. He'll go into the 55 gallon in my bedroom which right now has some yellow labs, synodontis lucipinnis cats and king tiger pleco. I can't wait to move him from the qt but gotta be patient lol. He's doing great. Got him to eat flake and he tasted pellets also but just loves the live food (crickets, spiders, whatever bugs I can find lol). Working on getting a spitting video.

I may eventually move him to the 135 community. But I want to see how he does in the 55.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Let's see if this video works<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid461.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fqq339%2Fjeaninel_photo%2FMobile%2520Uploads%2FVID_20160720_195939_zps6kus31ik.mp4&title=Archer%20fish%20July%202016">


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

p://vid461.photobucket.com/albums/qq339/jeaninel_photo/Mobile%20Uploads/VID_20160720_195939_zps6kus31ik.mp4


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Aaaarrgg...I hate uploading from my phone. Haven't used photobucket in forever. I'll try later. :/


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid461.photobucket.co m%2Falbums%2Fqq339%2Fjeaninel_photo%2FMobile%2520U ploads%2FVID_20160720_195939_zps6kus31ik.mp4&title =Archer%20fish%20July%202016">

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...archer-fish-692994/#post7417945#ixzz4FAYNUhpi


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Archer Fish July 2016 Video by jeaninel_photo | Photobucket


----------

